# Tools



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

i have a quick question, iv been changing breaks for quite sum time now but i need help with the name of the tools i need to unscrew the caliper bolts to take the pads out , i herd it was a torque wrench, does anyone know specifically the name and the sizes on the the tools i need thanks a lot,
-andriy


----------

